# Nacudjo nasz-Na cud Jonasza



## MateuszMoś

Witam, 
ostatnio na gramatyce opisowej miałem zajęcia z morfologii i pan doktor podał przykład przesunięcia granic słów: Nacudjo nasza (na cud Jonasza).
Czy może jest ktoś z Was w stanie napisać jak ten zabieg się nazywa fachowo?


----------



## Ben Jamin

MateuszMoś said:


> Witam,
> ostatnio na gramatyce opisowej miałem zajęcia z morfologii i pan doktor podał przykład przesunięcia granic słów: Nacudjo nasza (na cud Jonasza).
> Czy może jest ktoś z Was w stanie napisać jak ten zabieg się nazywa fachowo?


Wątpię, żeby to miało jakąś własną nazwę inną niż wymieniona.

Ciekaw jestem jakie praktyczne znaczenie ma takie przesuwanie granic słów.


----------



## BezierCurve

Może mieć zastosowanie artystyczne. Polecam Świetliki, "Złe mi się".


----------



## marco_2

Pamiętam mgliście z gramatyki historycznej, że to zjawisko miało miejsce chyba we wszystkich językach słowiańskich: pierwotne *doń jego *przekształciło się w *do niego *(dotyczy to oczywiście również form *niemu, nim, niej *itd.po innych przyimkach), ale też nie pamiętam nazwy tego zjawiska - musiałbym pogrzebać w notatkach.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Pamiętam mgliście z gramatyki historycznej, że to zjawisko miało miejsce chyba we wszystkich językach słowiańskich: pierwotne *doń jego *przekształciło się w *do niego *(dotyczy to oczywiście również form *niemu, nim, niej *itd.po innych przyimkach), ale też nie pamiętam nazwy tego zjawiska - musiałbym pogrzebać w notatkach.


 To chyba chodziło o 'win jego' (w niego). 'Do' chyba nie miało pierwotnie końcówki 'n'. Późniejsze 'doń' i 'dlań' to są skróty od 'do niego' i 'dla niego'.
Takie zjawisko podobno zaszło w języku szwedzkim, gdzie zaimek 'I' (wy) przekształcił się w 'ni' przez doczepienie końcówki czasownika w trybie rozkazującym 'hören' (słuchajcie). Hören I >  Hör ni.


----------



## jazyk

Po angielsku nazywa się metanalysis. Szukałem _metanalizy _i _metabadania _w Internecie, ale niestety nie znalazłem nic z tym znaczeniem.


----------



## BezierCurve

Istnieje metaanaliza, ale oznacza coś zupelłnie innego.


----------



## Thomas1

Perintegracja.


----------



## MateuszMoś

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi.


----------

